# KASTKING SUPERPOWER BRAID



## senkosam (Aug 5, 2019)

Best braid I've ever cast. I even use it in my Daiwa Silvercast 100A spincast reel and can cast a light jig over 40'.





spinning - over 57




Though I use *6# test/2 # diameter*, the line is abrasion resistant and I can pull my boat to a snag to release a lure.
I thought I would need a fluorocarbon leader and did for awhile but found straight braid works fine using jig heads as light as 1/32 oz + lure weight. Little line bow, great strike detection and hook sets at a long distance.
Ebay(cheaper and more variety - test and color) and Amazon sells it. Cheapest braid you'll find anywhere.


----------



## thedude (Aug 5, 2019)

Yep! And most good jig hooks will bend before they break. $ in lost lures saved will pay for whatever premium price the braid may be. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

